# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  One of my Leucs

## Happy Frog

Well, my Leucs stopped breeding and I haven't had any eggs for the last three weeks.  I've ended up with about 37 Leucs either in tadpole or froglet form.  

Leucs have different patterns on their backs that appear as they get older.  Take a look at this froglet I noticed today...



Tell me you see what I see!

----------


## Ryan

the face?

----------


## tameyourself

Cute! I used to breed luecs as well.

----------


## Lynn

> Well, my Leucs stopped breeding and I haven't had any eggs for the last three weeks.  I've ended up with about 37 Leucs either in tadpole or froglet form.  
> 
> Leucs have different patterns on their backs that appear as they get older.  Take a look at this froglet I noticed today...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me you see what I see!


A clown face on it's back?
So cute.

----------


## Happy Frog

> the face?


Yes, the face.

Lynn saw what I was talking about though...the clown face.  Ever since I took it out of the aquarium for the picture the froglet has been hanging around the front glass and climbing it.   It knows I'm on to it and it wants out.  It wants me!!!

Now all I'm thinking about is that clown in Poltergeist.

----------


## Lynn

_
"Now all I'm thinking about is that clown in Poltergeist."_

Oh...... you poor thing ! I hate when something like that happens!
It's just a dart frog.

Keep it funny. Name him _Spielberg_  :Big Grin: 

Lynn

----------


## Heather

That's the perfect name, lol!  :Smile:  He's a very pretty frog.

----------


## Happy Frog

> That's the perfect name, lol!  He's a very pretty frog.


Then Spielberg it is...but if it ends up being a female I'll name it Carol Anne instead!

----------


## Heather

Awesome!

----------

